# Looking for special bit



## 9 fingers (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, love this forum (tons of info)

OK, I was wondering if there is a router bit available to make the edge-grain of a 2 X (or whatever length the bit is) to give the appearance that the wood has been hand carved (sorta). This is hard to explain without a pic. The end result of the machined wood has smaller @ 1/8" x 1/4" rectangular sorta divets running in the direction of the wood grain. I have googled for @ 3 hours looking for info and can't find anything. The only other thing I can think of is the textured finish was possibly done by using force ie. a round bit that had the pattern that had hydraulic or neumatic pressure against the side of the wood as it went down the mill line. I saw this wood texture on cedar 2 x 4 fence panels at HD. It looks really trick and I would love to learn how to reproduce it for my own projects. Thanks, Regards, Doug


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

I think that you are referring to "Comb Faced lumber". It is often used as facia boards and trim on the exterior of houses. I believe that it is produced with a triple head planer, the last head being serrated to give the board that particular texture.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

You're right, hard to know what you're after without a picture.
I'm pretty sure it's more likely to be a planer blade, than a router bit though.
Festool have some textured blades.
Spiral HSS Planer Blade, w/Rustic Coarse Pattern for HL 850 E Planer Head, Power Tools, Tools - McFeely's


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

I think you can use the router bit below to get the same look, but with a very light cut..than flip the stock over and make one more pass then put on a steel brush on a drill motor to get that soft look..

Louver Router Bit - Rockler Woodworking Tools
Take a look at the video on the same web page for the light (soft look) cut.

plus read the link below
http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Roughening_Cedar_Boards.html

==========


----------



## 9 fingers (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I went to HD today to exchange my new table saw & brought my camera. 

Mimac- Do you know if they make a knife or set of knives for the DeWALT DW735 3 knife 2 speed thickness planer? I plan to buy this model after X-mas (in any case). A 3 head planer is waay too much of a tool than I can justify for the $. I think the cedar panels in the pic were done with a combed face knife but I'm not sure.

Gav- Do you know what the finish is like of that blade on the link you posted? I'd love to see a sample of what it looks like, there is no sample pic on the webpage.

Bobj3- I searched Rocklers website and couldn't find the video, so your saying that by using the "loover bit" with multiple light passes it will give you a different effect by flipping the board over after each pass? I just want to make sure I understand your method clearly. 

Thanks again for all your responses (this is cool)  Doug


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Seeing as the the surface of that wood is so rough, It makes me think that the texture has been pressed into it with some kind of roller.
If it had been routed or planed, there wouldn't be all those hairy bits surely.

Do a google image search for 'festool texture plane blade' and you'll see some examples. Nothing like you're after though.


----------



## 9 fingers (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Gav, I'm going to see if I can contact the mill or company that made these panels and ask them. Does anyone else have any ideas. Regards Doug


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

See snapshot below

========



9 fingers said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I went to HD today to exchange my new table saw & brought my camera.
> 
> Mimac- Do you know if they make a knife or set of knives for the DeWALT DW735 3 knife 2 speed thickness planer? I plan to buy this model after X-mas (in any case). A 3 head planer is waay too much of a tool than I can justify for the $. I think the cedar panels in the pic were done with a combed face knife but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Doug, the impression I'm getting is that you want a "hand-hewn" look, as if the "divets" were scooped out with a curved chisel (gouge)? 

I've done that for the "background" of wooden signs with raised letters. I just used a Dremel with a round bit, doing a "stroking" sort of motion in a short straight line. Takes a long time, however. I'd guess a similar sort of thing could be done with a plunge router on skis. To do that on the edge of the board, however, you'd probably want support boards clamped to the work piece. 

From a historical perspective, though, I'd think that roughing the edge of the board with an adz would look more historically correct.


----------



## 9 fingers (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes Ralph that's what I'm after, I would like to use a power tool to do it for speed (time saver). But I might have to do it by hand or poss. use my Dremel as you mention. Thanks for your thoughts, regards, Doug


----------

